# Biggest Stump I Have Seen, In Person



## Torquin (Aug 7, 2009)

I got a call from a lady who wants the following stump removed. I know nothing of the history, but it appears the trees involved were removed some time ago as nothing around the stump looks fresh and a vine is growing over it quite nicely. Anyway, this sucker is 7' tall, is composed of 4 trees/stalks growing form the same stump and measures 84" (Yes, 7' also) across at its largest width, at the top, 7 feet up. The largest stalk coming out of this stump is 48" in diameter, at the 7' height. I have not tried to measure the bottom of the stump yet, or DBH. I believe the reason whoever removed it left it 7' tall is because that's where all of the stalks join together.
I am trying to think of the best way to remove this stump. My first thought, since I can't access the area with a bulldozer or backhoe, is to do at least 2 rip cuts straight down, to divide the trunk into 3 pieces. I'll need to take off at least 4', preferably 4'6" before I can start grinding. I can get out the 60" bar, but I might be able to do it with the 38" bar if I do the rip cuts I mentioned. Once the rip cuts are in there, I should just be able to lop off 6" to 12" slices that can be carried and put in the dump truck/trailer. I will have to cut the fence away from the trunk and remove the fencing that's left before I start cutting.
Once I get down to 30", or the height of the ingrown fence (chain-link and one fence post), whichever is taller, I'll get started with the grinder and rake.
For the moment I am trying to figure out how many hours I think this will take so I can bid on it.

What do you guys think?
Please forgive the picture quality. I have a crappy camera on my phone.






















Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd do another ripcut to the ground just off the fence line in order to save some more grinder time. Looks to me like the fence has only infested a few inches of the stump, but the pics could be deceiving.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

What size grinder ya using? I could be done with that in as little as four hours or as high as eight. It depends on what is going to be done is it full clean up and fill dirt or grind and run?


Ps three of the four would be removing the trunk 25 minutes getting fence removed then 35 minutes to grind


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

That fence is history anyway, so I think I would start with clipping it up to the tree and peel it backwards and let the HO have a fence company re do that.

You have another worry and that is the base or foundation of the sidewalk and the sidewalk itself when sweeping. The easiest start would be to hook up a crane and flush cut the stump and wave bye bye to it and have the HO pay the crane and dump charge and the saw chain destroyed charges.

That doesn't look like the neighborhood that can take a thousand dollar stump removal and that is probably why the stump is still there. If they can tho, that is my guess as to the cost given that you can lose the big chunk of wood without a huge charge. It would cost me at least a couple of hundred dollars just to dump the stump. We did a thousand dollar stump grind on a huge hackberry uproot last week and went at it with 2 grinders and it turned out to be a fair price.


----------



## Torquin (Aug 8, 2009)

I have already discussed the fence with the HO. She knows it's going to have to be replaced. My current plan is to cut out the fence that is grown into the tree then remove the section of fence that is left. Once I get to the level of the embedded fence with my saw I will stop with the saw and start with the grinder.
I will be taking my Carlton 5700-4 to it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 8, 2009)

non bad we do it all day long about 1 hrs grinding tom trees


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> non bad we do it all day long about 1 hrs grinding tom trees



BS

There is no way you are grinding a 7' stump that is 7' tall in 1 hour.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> That fence is history anyway, so I think I would start with clipping it up to the tree and peel it backwards and let the HO have a fence company re do that.
> 
> You have another worry and that is the base or foundation of the sidewalk and the sidewalk itself when sweeping. The easiest start would be to hook up a crane and flush cut the stump and wave bye bye to it and have the HO pay the crane and dump charge and the saw chain destroyed charges.
> 
> That doesn't look like the neighborhood that can take a thousand dollar stump removal and that is probably why the stump is still there. If they can tho, that is my guess as to the cost given that you can lose the big chunk of wood without a huge charge. It would cost me at least a couple of hundred dollars just to dump the stump. We did a thousand dollar stump grind on a huge hackberry uproot last week and went at it with 2 grinders and it turned out to be a fair price.



There's also no way that anyone around here would pay for the stuff you mentioned. It's not a $1,000 stump. I'd do it for $300 - $350 (no clean up) and just grind it without cutting it down further. Probably 2 hours of solid grinding for me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> BS
> 
> There is no way you are grinding a 7' stump that is 7' tall in 1 hour.



I would not say that it depends on grinder mine after stump was cut lower would grind it in 35 minutes. It is 60 hp diesel powered. There are grinders mounted to skidders that would grind it without cutting in under an hour so depends on how and what you do the job with.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> There's also no way that anyone around here would pay for the stuff you mentioned. It's not a $1,000 stump. I'd do it for $300 - $350 (no clean up) and just grind it without cutting it down further. Probably 2 hours of solid grinding for me.



You are gonna grind a 7 foot high 7 foot dia. stump with no cutting? You are living in a dream world. $350? I got some land I want to sell you haha.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would not say that it depends on grinder mine after stump was cut lower would grind it in 35 minutes. It is 60 hp diesel powered. There are grinders mounted to skidders that would grind it without cutting in under an hour so depends on how and what you do the job with.



And just how long is it going to take you to lower that stump? I think we're over an hour by then.

Plus most people don't have grinders that are over the 60-80 hp range.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> And just how long is it going to take you to lower that stump? I think we're over an hour by then.
> 
> Plus most people don't have grinders that are over the 60-80 hp range.



Well I agree most don't but some do and 285 hp mounted to a skidder that would easily grind that puppy.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you should have a plaque made up for afterwards. "here lies Stumpenstein". 

GL with the job.


----------



## John464 (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> There's also no way that anyone around here would pay for the stuff you mentioned. It's not a $1,000 stump. I'd do it for $300 - $350 (no clean up) and just grind it without cutting it down further. Probably 2 hours of solid grinding for me.




$300-$350 for a 7ft tall 7ft wide stump??? no wonder you call yourself affordable stump grinding. LOL! Not just a poor marketing technique, but it actually is true. Do you take peanuts as payment? if you are willing to beat your $40k machine up and spend a half a day of your time. "grind it without cutting it" with a 7015? talk about senseless and improper abuse. Factor in a new 36" chain, a new bar, hauling the wood, sharpening of stump teeth, your time, rec-cut that monster, etc you are driving yourself into the ground. I wouldnt touch that stump for any less than $800. Chances are its full of dirt, co-doms usuallly are.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 8, 2009)

$1000 sounds just about right, if she wants all of the grindings gone and dirt brought in seed/fert/straw I'd be right around $1600. But that's around here.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope there ain't no metal in that sucker. I recently ground a maple stump that had rebar all around the base. Check it out real close before you go the cutting and grinding route. Good luck.


----------



## Curbside (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a big stump but not really that big. I have a 11 foot diamter stump to do monday with clean up for $800.00. If you only have a small grinder those stumps look real intimidating but if your using track mounted 60hp + deisel grinders those are not a big deal. Once that stump is cut down to about 24 inches your looking at maybe an hour's time of grinding and about 20 minutes of cleanup with a bobcat and dump truck.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

Curbside said:


> It's a big stump but not really that big. I have a 11 foot diamter stump to do monday with clean up for $800.00. If you only have a small grinder those stumps look real intimidating but if your using track mounted 60hp + deisel grinders those are not a big deal. Once that stump is cut down to about 24 inches your looking at maybe an hour's time of grinding and about 20 minutes of cleanup with a bobcat and dump truck.



I got a 65 hp Vermeer with remote. Don't think diesel makes that big of a dif if teeth are sharp on both units and don't buy into (mentally and financially) the track units. Seems like they gonna be more stable if attached to a big one ton truck. I would absolutely despise unloading and loading at each job.

7 foot ground out or even 2 foot you are gonna have mass material in the way and to deal with later. I would cut it about 3 inches above ground, again boom the piece out, and take the grindings, leaving about 3 inches below grade and the rest of the yard perfect and blown out. I'd come back in fall with topsoil and seed/straw to get another paycheck.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

John464 said:


> $300-$350 for a 7ft tall 7ft wide stump??? no wonder you call yourself affordable stump grinding. LOL! Not just a poor marketing technique, but it actually is true. Do you take peanuts as payment? if you are willing to beat your $40k machine up and spend a half a day of your time. "grind it without cutting it" with a 7015? talk about senseless and improper abuse. Factor in a new 36" chain, a new bar, hauling the wood, sharpening of stump teeth, your time, rec-cut that monster, etc you are driving yourself into the ground. I wouldnt touch that stump for any less than $800. Chances are its full of dirt, co-doms usuallly are.




I am thinking $1,000.00. But hey, that's just me, I could be too high. On the other hand I charge that on stumps that big and get it.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's couple of picts of last week $1000 stump, It was maybe 15 feet wide at widest and popped up roots everywhere that were in crevices a lot of which we just filled in with material from stump some of which was topsoil. We popped the stuck side of the unit easily by putting the grinder wheel on that side, lowering the machine and then filling under the wheel.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not something I would want with my litle grinder,but I have a friend with a big track mounted diesel .He could grind it in 45 minutes to an hour after it was cut a bit lower.
He would probably charge 200-250 for cut and run.

Don't think I would go thru the trouble of final cut and everything for 100$


I would bid 450-600 with wood chunks and mulch all staying if I was real slow.
If I was busy,I would bid closer to 600 or more unless it was a regular client.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I am thinking $1,000.00. But hey, that's just me, I could be too high. On the other hand I charge that on stumps that big and get it.



Some guys don't have any other income than the stumps. :agree2:


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> Some guys don't have any other income than the stumps. :agree2:



I imagine you are right. You know, I have never seen a guy make it just doing stumps but I have known several to try. They usually make it three to four years and get out of it flat broke with a real worn out machine or two. I have heard stories of guys that just did stumps making a long term business out of it but nobody I know.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> You are gonna grind a 7 foot high 7 foot dia. stump with no cutting? You are living in a dream world. $350? I got some land I want to sell you haha.



Yes, Scott could, and would. $350 for 2 hours work in this economy? hell yea!

Plus, if you grind it all, (heck, its half rotten) you don't have to deal with the butt of the stump. that's the whole purpose of the job.
I sure wouldn't want to have to haul that off, but a bigger pile of mulch, no sweat, you can leave that.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Yes, Scott could, and would. $350 for 2 hours work in this economy? hell yea!
> 
> Plus, if you grind it all, (heck, its half rotten) you don't have to deal with the butt of the stump. that's the whole purpose of the job.
> I sure wouldn't want to have to haul that off, but a bigger pile of mulch, no sweat, you can leave that.



I'm glad someone else thinks like I do.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> I got a 65 hp Vermeer with remote. Don't think diesel makes that big of a dif if teeth are sharp on both units and don't buy into (mentally and financially) the track units. Seems like they gonna be more stable if attached to a big one ton truck. I would absolutely despise unloading and loading at each job.
> 
> .



It only takes me a couple of minutes to have my grinder off the trailer and rolling into the yard.

Personally, I'd despise having to have my grinder stuck to the back of my truck.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 8, 2009)

I miss my old 630 when on bigger stumps in the front yard,but all in all I like my lil 252,,,,,,most of the time.
If I get something too big for comfort,I just sub it out.


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 8, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I imagine you are right. You know, I have never seen a guy make it just doing stumps but I have known several to try. They usually make it three to four years and get out of it flat broke with a real worn out machine or two. I have heard stories of guys that just did stumps making a long term business out of it but nobody I know.



My friend does. He just grinds stumps. He takes down a tree here and there also but not very often. He bought the business already going. He carries insurance including work comp. He stays very busy around here. His prices are $2.50 an inch $60 min. 

Scott


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> It only takes me a couple of minutes to have my grinder off the trailer and rolling into the yard.
> 
> Personally, I'd despise having to have my grinder stuck to the back of my truck.



How much upward reach you got on that thing. Let's see a pict of it.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Yes, Scott could, and would. $350 for 2 hours work in this economy? hell yea!
> 
> Plus, if you grind it all, (heck, its half rotten) you don't have to deal with the butt of the stump. that's the whole purpose of the job.
> I sure wouldn't want to have to haul that off, but a bigger pile of mulch, no sweat, you can leave that.



I don't see that job taking 2 hours to take the fence off, grind 7 foot by 7 foot of stump with a secret 7 foot reach stump grinder, load (with a loader I hope) and clean up a flat bed dump of grindings. Then you gotta take the grindings somewhere and lose them. 

Maybe the economy is much worse for you guys than it is for me. Bills don't reduce in this economy you mention.

If you 2 guys gonna do this giant stump job in 2 hours I'd pay a pay per view to see that. :chatter:


----------



## Curbside (Aug 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> I got a 65 hp Vermeer with remote. Don't think diesel makes that big of a dif if teeth are sharp on both units and don't buy into (mentally and financially) the track units. Seems like they gonna be more stable if attached to a big one ton truck. I would absolutely despise unloading and loading at each job.
> 
> 7 foot ground out or even 2 foot you are gonna have mass material in the way and to deal with later. I would cut it about 3 inches above ground, again boom the piece out, and take the grindings, leaving about 3 inches below grade and the rest of the yard perfect and blown out. I'd come back in fall with topsoil and seed/straw to get another paycheck.



I have tracked grinders, wheeled self propelled and tow behinds. The tow behinds never get used anymore. Once you have self propelled the unloading time means nothing compared to the pain in the ase of a tow behind and trying to get it to the stump especially multi stumps.

I don't think you would want to cut that stump down to 3 inches since it looks like the fence grew threw it.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 8, 2009)

Ripping works. Nibbling away at chunks will get the job done and leave you with pieces small enough to handle without equipment. We probably had three hours into this enterprise, between cutting, sharpening, prying, and blocking up the remains to sizes that could be carried by one person (we were leaving it for the Craigslist crowd to pick up for firewood). Tools of the day were Stihl 066/36", Dolmar 7900/20" and Makita 6401/20".


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

Curbside said:


> I have tracked grinders, wheeled self propelled and tow behinds. The tow behinds never get used anymore. Once you have self propelled the unloading time means nothing compared to the pain in the ase of a tow behind and trying to get it to the stump especially multi stumps.
> 
> I don't think you would want to cut that stump down to 3 inches since it looks like the fence grew threw it.



I am sure your grinder is better than the one I have. I don't do any stumps I don't remove the tree so I don't do that many relatively speaking. My grinder is a dinosaur but has a brand new rebuild.

But how you gonna do this stump without cutting? Is the plan to grind from all sides until a 7 foot diameter slabs falls off, maybe on your machine? You still have to deal with the piece and mass grindings.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

computeruser said:


> Ripping works. Nibbling away at chunks will get the job done and leave you with pieces small enough to handle without equipment. We probably had three hours into this enterprise, between cutting, sharpening, prying, and blocking up the remains to sizes that could be carried by one person (we were leaving it for the Craigslist crowd to pick up for firewood). Tools of the day were Stihl 066/36", Dolmar 7900/20" and Makita 6401/20".



Really nice pictures Computeruser. But let's not forget that if we have 3 hours into the job and you got 2 guys, you've got 6 hours into the job.


----------



## John464 (Aug 8, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Yes, Scott could, and would. $350 for 2 hours work in this economy? hell yea!
> 
> Plus, if you grind it all, (heck, its half rotten) you don't have to deal with the butt of the stump. that's the whole purpose of the job.
> I sure wouldn't want to have to haul that off, but a bigger pile of mulch, no sweat, you can leave that.



a stump cutter wheel is meant to cut at 7'oclock on the cutter wheel. If you cut at 11' oclock without cutting it low like computeruser demonstrates for a stump that big you are going to rapidly wear, belts, break teeth, bearings, welds etc. i.e belt is $700. ask carlton if they advise abusing the machine like that. these things are costly to maintain. wait till gr8scott sees his next repair bill, that $350 job will end up putting scott's margin very minimal if not in the negatives. newbie's to this game will learn, go broke, or be out of business. get a big saw scott, you could make your lil business a bit easier for you if you did a flush cut first.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Aug 8, 2009)

John464 said:


> a stump cutter wheel is meant to cut at 7'oclock on the cutter wheel. If you cut at 11' oclock without cutting it low like computeruser demonstrates for a stump that big you are going to rapidly wear, belts, break teeth, bearings, welds etc. i.e belt is $700. ask carlton if they advise abusing the machine like that. these things are costly to maintain. wait till gr8scott sees his next repair bill, that $350 job will end up putting scott's margin very minimal if not in the negatives. newbie's to this game will learn, go broke, or be out of business. get a big saw scott, you could make your lil business a bit easier for you if you did a flush cut first.



I agree John.... Do the math. $350 isn't so great.... 
I'd say $1000 no cleanup. or $1500 with cleanup..... Mike


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I agree John.... Do the math. $350 isn't so great....
> I'd say $1000 no cleanup. or $1500 with cleanup..... Mike



Right on. I don't want to wear my stuff out for nothing.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Right on. I don't want to wear my stuff out for nothing.



and with prices like that, around here you wouldn't be putting ANY wear on your machines.


----------



## John464 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I agree John.... Do the math. $350 isn't so great....
> I'd say $1000 no cleanup. or $1500 with cleanup..... Mike



yup $350 is pretty shameful actually and disgusts me to see these new guys going out and buying a machine only to devalue what this work is worth. and on top of that attempting to grind a 7ft tall stump with a cutter wheel that raises 3feet off the ground is beyond idiotic. just because the economy is bad doesn't mean you should take on the expense/risk of running a business to only bring home wages of that of the dollar store clerk, but hey some people are happy busting their ass to live in a shack.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2009)

Curbside said:


> I have tracked grinders, wheeled self propelled and tow behinds. The tow behinds never get used anymore. Once you have self propelled the unloading time means nothing compared to the pain in the ase of a tow behind and trying to get it to the stump especially multi stumps.
> 
> I don't think you would want to cut that stump down to 3 inches since it looks like the fence grew threw it.



I have had them both I prefer my tow behind over any belt driven self propello learn how to drive man I can back up to many stumps and be gone by the time your unloaded:monkey:


----------



## bruce6670 (Aug 8, 2009)

*$800.-$1,000*

I would charge around $800.-$1,000. without taking the chips.
Don't sell yourself short,your not just raking leaves.

And don't forget to check for utilities,could be a gasline or other hazards under that beast.

Good luck and take some pictures so we can see how it went.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> BS
> 
> There is no way you are grinding a 7' stump that is 7' tall in 1 hour.



you fool you have to cut it down first tom trees


----------



## Curbside (Aug 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have had them both I prefer my tow behind over any belt driven self propello learn how to drive man I can back up to many stumps and be gone by the time your unloaded:monkey:



I'm sure your the best driver in the world. But I'd love to see you get into the back yard through a 40" gate or up in the front flower bed after a night of rain.


Anyways all equipment works some works better in some places over others. Everone always thinks their equipment is the best. Really it comes down to whatever works for you and makes you the most money. Everyone's market is different so some places where something works good is not so good somewhere else.

Anyways this thread seems to be digressing.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree that it should pay $800-$1000 but around here no one would pay more than $500


----------



## bruce6670 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I agree that it should pay $800-$1000 but around here no one would pay more than $500



It would probably be a tough sell here as well but the maintenance on grinders is not cheap.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> you fool you have to cut it down first tom trees



Well, that's more than an hour isn't it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2009)

Curbside said:


> I'm sure your the best driver in the world. But I'd love to see you get into the back yard through a 40" gate or up in the front flower bed after a night of rain.
> 
> 
> Anyways all equipment works some works better in some places over others. Everone always thinks their equipment is the best. Really it comes down to whatever works for you and makes you the most money. Everyone's market is different so some places where something works good is not so good somewhere else.
> ...



Yeah I let you guys have those little jobs like that they don't pay enough I need hundreds of stumps not a few in someones back yard no profit in that.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> and with prices like that, around here you wouldn't be putting ANY wear on your machines.



Well, I'm not around there and if I was I would get out ASAP if that is the case. If you buy a new stump grinder do they knock a bunch off the price if you you tell them you are from a depressed area. I read all the time in different threads where some cat is howling about "You can't get that around here, nope, not around here." I am here to tell you, I am all out on that deal. If the old work won't pay out what it needs to make this even worthwhile then I am getting in a better spot.


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 8, 2009)

Guys I am not trying to be a jerk but some of you would stave if you lived here. The picture earlier in the thread of a blowover being ground out would not happen in my area. There would be a back-hoe picking it out for 150 bucks. It's all in where you are located, I'm telling ya no climbers working for someone else will make over 20 dollars and hour and if you grind stumps for a living it will be closer to what Scott charges than the other figures Ive heard in this thread. Again Im not trying to be a jerk but too many people are trying to make a living doing whatever they can do . In the area I am in most people say what recession? People are so poor around here they have always been in a recession.


----------



## Torquin (Aug 8, 2009)

I called the lady and bid 800.00. She declined. I don't see how I can do it any cheaper considering the unknowns that I have to deal with.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

Torquin said:


> I called the lady and bid 800.00. She declined. I don't see how I can do it any cheaper considering the unknowns that I have to deal with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



You bid it fair. Aw, she probably wouldn't have paid $200.00. Looked like it was in a durned old trailer park or something by the pictures.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn, I hope that wasn't your neighborhood Mckee just put down Looks like a typical american neighborhood to me.


My dad got a guy to dig him a ditch to run some pipe about 3 feet deep, 200 feet long. The guy came by and looked at the job said yeah I can do that in about 3 hours @ $30.00/hr.. Brought his old backhoe that hasn't seen grease in years but had enough hydraulic leaks to keep everything lubed fine! Did it in 3 hours like he said and dad threw him almost double. 
The guy was just a good old boy who didn't care about the money, he had another business also. What can you say?


----------



## bruce6670 (Aug 8, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Well, I'm not around there and if I was I would get out ASAP if that is the case. If you buy a new stump grinder do they knock a bunch off the price if you you tell them you are from a depressed area. I read all the time in different threads where some cat is howling about "You can't get that around here, nope, not around here." I am here to tell you, I am all out on that deal. If the old work won't pay out what it needs to make this even worthwhile then I am getting in a better spot.



:agree2:


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 8, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> You bid it fair. Aw, she probably wouldn't have paid $200.00. Looked like it was in a durned old trailer park or something by the pictures.



If only your customers both rich or lower income could read some of your statements on this website. You'd loose a lot of business if they knew how much of a pompus @ss you really are.


----------



## Torquin (Aug 8, 2009)

This stump is in a part of town that would be considered a poorer part, but their money is as green as anyone else, so I can't say anything bad about them. I imagine the lady had no idea what it would cost, and when she heard my number, sticker shock struck.
I am bidding my jobs at the minimum I can and still look at myself in a mirror. Some people still ask if they can have a discount. I respectfully tell them I am bidding rock-bottom and there isn't any more discounting to be had.
I figured this job to have 8+ hours in it, by the time I transport the equipment there, have another guy there to assist, and make sure it was cleaned up to where the customer wouldn't know we'd been there, except for the missing stump.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> Damn, I hope that wasn't your neighborhood Mckee just put down Looks like a typical american neighborhood to me.
> 
> 
> My dad got a guy to dig him a ditch to run some pipe about 3 feet deep, 200 feet long. The guy came by and looked at the job said yeah I can do that in about 3 hours @ $30.00/hr.. Brought his old backhoe that hasn't seen grease in years but had enough hydraulic leaks to keep everything lubed fine! Did it in 3 hours like he said and dad threw him almost double.
> The guy was just a good old boy who didn't care about the money, he had another business also. What can you say?



I looked at that last picture again, and yes, looks like a trailer park.

What can I say. Well, I am a good old boy that cares about the money. I grew up as poor as any of you can imagine and I promised myself I would not live like that forever.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> If only your customers both rich or lower income could read some of your statements on this website. You'd loose a lot of business if they knew how much of a pompus @ss you really are.



Low income customers???? Hmmmmm. What a concept.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

Curbside said:


> I'm sure your the best driver in the world. But I'd love to see you get up in the front flower bed after a night of rain.



I got a couple of tracked mini's so I know you ain't gettin up there either.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> > The picture earlier in the thread of a blowover being ground out would not happen in my area. There would be a back-hoe picking it out for 150 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottscape (Aug 8, 2009)

Make a horizontal cut almost to the fence, then a vertical cut. 7015 carlton will eat that stump in 45 mins. I figure half hour for cutting with a 90cc saw full chisel brand new saw chain. I'd say your $800 bid was pretty fair just grinding to the sidewalk and no chip clean up. More than likely that stump will still be there years to come.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 8, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I looked at that last picture again, and yes, looks like a trailer park.
> 
> What can I say. Well, I am a good old boy that cares about the money. *I grew up as poor as any of you can imagine* and I promised myself I would not live like that forever.




Yea ok, whatever. Don't make excuses. Grab you little nads and just admit your a pompus jerk.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> B-Edwards said:
> 
> 
> > Like Sam Kinneson used to say about the starving people in India. "Why don't they go where the food is?"
> ...


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 8, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> Yea ok, whatever. Don't make excuses. Grab you little nads and just admit your a pompus jerk.



I may be a pompous jerk and just don't know it but I can assure you my old nads are almost too big. Kind of a curse.


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

Scottscape said:


> I figure half hour for cutting with a 90cc saw full chisel brand new saw chain.



Why not break out the big boys if you got em?

MS 880 122cc

090 140cc

Funny thing tho, not long ago I removed a tree with a 12' dia at ground you coulda flushed with an 020,


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> B-Edwards said:
> 
> 
> > Not a backhoe on the face of this earth was gonna pick that stump outta the ground.
> ...


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 9, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a sister that lives somewhere in Louisiana I can't even tell you the name of the town. But anyway, they have lived there for 20 years now and when they come to my house for Xmas every year they say things like "You caint get paid nothin for nothin there where we are. We was in a depression there before the recession." Then about that time the husband chimes in with "Since the mill closed back in '97 they aint nothin I mean nothin. Well, last Xmas after about six rum and cokes I just lost it and said "For crying out loud people, why don't you just freakin move?" Then everybody just stared at me.
> ...


----------



## Scottscape (Aug 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> Why not break out the big boys if you got em?
> 
> MS 880 122cc
> 
> ...



I guess if you've got em' it would save you some time. Do good with what you got to do with is what they say

I haven't ever touched a 090


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have taken offense to what I typed and I didnt mean it that way. I'm just saying no matter what you do in my area, if it is possible for someone to do it another cheaper way, you can count on it.
> ...


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> mckeetree said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you. I have done ok for the area but I've had to work like a dog to do it. Some have even made the comments (talking about me) "he has to be doing more than tree work to live like he does"( I assume they mean something illegal). My comment back is "it's a good thing people are that stupid or I would have to compete with them". I am not saying you guys are wrong in charging what you charge, only that you couldn't here and stay in business.
> ...


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

Scottscape said:


> I guess if you've got em' it would save you some time. Do good with what you got to do with is what they say
> 
> I haven't ever touched a 090



I'd take my 090av to that stump before my ms880 (or 90cc ms660). It is a great old saw with a lot of torque.:rockn:


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> B-Edwards said:
> 
> 
> > Like Sam Kinneson used to say about the starving people in India. "Why don't they go where the food is?"
> ...


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I remember that part"don't send them food.Send them ####### u-hauls"
> ...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 9, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> non bad we do it all day long about 1 hrs grinding tom trees



Sounds about right.

One guy with a tow behind grinder out of Tualatin, Oregon, would chainsaw the top 2/3s off, and have the rest done in an hour, judging from the work he used to do for me. The machine was so strong, he often moved the back end of his truck with it.

Now this was just a tiny stump below. He ground those like popping zits. Maybe 2 minutes on a 12" diameter stump once set up.


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd charge a minimum of $750 if I had nothing else to do. $1000 wouldn't be unreasonable for the amount of work to be done.

3 hours to cut and clean up the trunk.

2 hours to grind

2 hours to clean up and haul debris

About $500 in labor and $150 in Equipment Fees. Another $150 for hauling and disposal of trunk wood. I get to dump chips for free but if I had to pay for that I'd add another $100. $100 for the dull saw chains and wear on grinder teeth due to fence metal and any other unforseen objects which are likely. $1000 easily justified and that's exactly how I'd break it down to the customer to show him/her why I have to charge what I do.

$350...wow - that would barely cover my equipment and disposal fees. I guess at that price, you'd be pretty much working for free. That or you'd be charging for your labor and not accounting for any equipment wear or hauling/disposal costs. Either way, that wouldn't be nearly enough for me to stay in business and make a living.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 10, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> I'd charge a minimum of $750 if I had nothing else to do. $1000 wouldn't be unreasonable for the amount of work to be done.
> 
> 3 hours to cut and clean up the trunk.
> 
> ...



No disposal at that price. Grind and go.


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 10, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> No disposal at that price. Grind and go.



Someone else had asked how you would grind it without cutting it lower. I'm also curious. Your 7015 can't reach that high (7') can it? If so, that's awesome. If not, you'd be looking at cutting and cleaning up the trunk wood.

If I was just cutting the trunk off and leaving it on site and just grinding the stump with no cleanup and no repairs to the fence, I might be able to do the job for about $400-450. There would sure be a HUGE pile of wood and wood chips left in the yard when done!


----------



## treevet (Aug 10, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Someone else had asked how you would grind it without cutting it lower. I'm also curious. Your 7015 can't reach that high (7') can it? If so, that's awesome. If not, you'd be looking at cutting and cleaning up the trunk wood.
> 
> If I was just cutting the trunk off and leaving it on site and just grinding the stump with no cleanup and no repairs to the fence, I might be able to do the job for about $400-450. There would sure be a HUGE pile of wood and wood chips left in the yard when done!



Yeah, AP, the balance of the $1,000. IMO. :deadhorse:


----------



## lxt (Aug 11, 2009)

Curbside said:


> It's a big stump but not really that big. I have a 11 foot diamter stump to do monday with clean up for $800.00. If you only have a small grinder those stumps look real intimidating but if your using track mounted 60hp + deisel grinders those are not a big deal. Once that stump is cut down to about 24 inches your looking at maybe an hour's time of grinding and about 20 minutes of cleanup with a bobcat and dump truck.




11ft diameter, over 100k in equipment to make $800.......no wonder this trade will never better itself! the stump shown on page 1 i wouldnt throw a bag of flaming dog crap on it for $350

LXT...........


----------



## Curbside (Aug 12, 2009)

Well LXT


Don't really know what to say. But I can say on that job we arrived their at 3:00pm and at 4:00 pm the stump was done the chips were cleaned up and the customer was writing the cheque. One of six jobs for the day with a pretty good total for the day.


----------



## lxt (Aug 19, 2009)

Curbside said:


> Well LXT
> 
> 
> Don't really know what to say. But I can say on that job we arrived their at 3:00pm and at 4:00 pm the stump was done the chips were cleaned up and the customer was writing the cheque. One of six jobs for the day with a pretty good total for the day.





Bullsh%t!!!! 11ft diameter, the debris alone to shuffle around just to see what your grinding would take time, ohh..... a bobcat, now we need 2 trucks to do stumps, one for the grinder & one for the skidsteer! LOL

just to get the equip. off trailer, back on and secured will take 15 min. Ive ran large stumpers....their quick but no way did you do all that in 1 hour! NO WAY!


LXT................


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 19, 2009)

lxt said:


> Bullsh%t!!!! 11ft diameter, the debris alone to shuffle around just to see what your grinding would take time, ohh..... a bobcat, now we need 2 trucks to do stumps, one for the grinder & one for the skidsteer! LOL
> 
> just to get the equip. off trailer, back on and secured will take 15 min. Ive ran large stumpers....their quick but no way did you do all that in 1 hour! NO WAY!
> 
> ...





That is one reason this site entertains me so much. I have never read so much bull and hogwash as what gets posted on this site.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> That is one reason this site entertains me so much. I have never read so much bull and hogwash as what gets posted on this site.



Hey a little bs never hurts ehhhhh?


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 19, 2009)

Curbside said:


> Well LXT
> 
> 
> Don't really know what to say. But I can say on that job we arrived their at 3:00pm and at 4:00 pm the stump was done the chips were cleaned up and the customer was writing the cheque. One of six jobs for the day with a pretty good total for the day.




musta been that new grinder with the vacuum attachment. :jawdrop:


----------



## stump grinder (Aug 19, 2009)

at least $500 with no cleanup and at least $750 with cleanup. There will be a lot of cleanup!


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 19, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey a little bs never hurts ehhhhh?



Ha! No it must not hurt too bad or this joint would just melt down.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> musta been that new grinder with the vacuum attachment. :jawdrop:



The only one I know capable of doing it that fast has to be trucked in on a lowboy. It is essentially a skidder, with a huge stumper attachment but I am certain it would be more than the ho could afford.


----------



## Curbside (Aug 20, 2009)

Well fellas it was what it was. I've never been on here bull shi__ anyone. You have a dump truck with bobcat on trailer behind. Another unit with the stumper. The stump is in the front yard. You grind till your overwhelmed with chips maybe 5-10 mins worth. The 2nd guy scoops up the chips with the bobcat and you continue grinding. Repeat untill the stump is done. Load the stumper and bobcat and your done. Quick and easy.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 20, 2009)

Curbside said:


> Well fellas it was what it was. I've never been on here bull shi__ anyone. You have a dump truck with bobcat on trailer behind. Another unit with the stumper. The stump is in the front yard. You grind till your overwhelmed with chips maybe 5-10 mins worth. The 2nd guy scoops up the chips with the bobcat and you continue grinding. Repeat untill the stump is done. Load the stumper and bobcat and your done. Quick and easy.



Photo's pls. Before and after and rig too. I would like to see how this could be done. Takes me an hour just to get my lazy behind out of the truck and on to the site.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 20, 2009)

I could do that thing in 20 minutes ,tops 
with this mach.http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Trencher.htm


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 20, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I could do that thing in 20 minutes ,tops
> with this mach.http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Trencher.htm



I want one!!

Hell I'll have two. One to keep the kids occupied whilst I play with the other. Wanna see my sandcastle?


----------



## Curbside (Aug 20, 2009)

Wished I would have taken pics. The job went a little better/faster than I thought. Not here to really prove anything but next time I will take pics.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Curbside said:


> Wished I would have taken pics. The job went a little better/faster than I thought. Not here to really prove anything but next time I will take pics.



What machine were you using again? You weren't the OP either. I remember you saying your stump was 11 ft across. What was the length of the short side? How high was it? What kind of stump was it? How far down did you take it?


----------



## Curbside (Aug 21, 2009)

I was using a Vermeer SC60TX with a Sandvic Disk. The stump was a large willow stump that had 3 large main trunks evolving into 1 large stump. The stump was approx 10-12 inches above grade including the upswell of the ground around the stump. It was ground approx 6-8 inches below grade. The machine that did the clean up was a Bobcat T320 or T300 (I can't remember which one I brought). The dump truck was a Ford F800 single axle with a 16 foot box. Their was approx 5-6 yards of chip debris removed with hole backfilled and packed with the dirtiest of the grindings. Customer was responisible for soil and sodding. The grinder was brought to the job with a 3/4 ton Dodge Diesel on trailer.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Curbside said:


> I was using a Vermeer SC60TX with a Sandvic Disk. The stump was a large willow stump that had 3 large main trunks evolving into 1 large stump. The stump was approx 10-12 inches above grade including the upswell of the ground around the stump. It was ground approx 6-8 inches below grade. The machine that did the clean up was a Bobcat T320 or T300 (I can't remember which one I brought). The dump truck was a Ford F800 single axle with a 16 foot box. Their was approx 5-6 yards of chip debris removed with hole backfilled and packed with the dirtiest of the grindings. Customer was responisible for soil and sodding. The grinder was brought to the job with a 3/4 ton Dodge Diesel on trailer.



I believe that could be done in an hour with your equipment. I think most of the people on here were confusing your stump with that monster one originally posted.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I believe that could be done in an hour with your equipment. I think most of the people on here were confusing your stump with that monster one originally posted.



Yup I was for sure. I can do most stumps cut low in 20 minutes grinding time with my equipment but the original picture it would take the skidder grinder to accomplish that speed.
Here is my grinder and it's best day was 127 stumps on one of my golf courses that I grind for!


----------



## treevet (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice grinder Rope....diesel? I am sure you said earlier but I got a worn out memory. Nice pickup too. :rockn:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I was for sure. I can do most stumps cut low in 20 minutes grinding time with my equipment but the original picture it would take the skidder grinder to accomplish that speed.
> Here is my grinder and it's best day was 127 stumps on one of my golf courses that I grind for!



You take that lawn tractor everywhere, Rope?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

treevet said:


> Nice grinder Rope....diesel? I am sure you said earlier but I got a worn out memory. Nice pickup too. :rockn:



Yes Caterpillar 60 hp gotta love diesel power eh?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> You take that lawn tractor everywhere, Rope?



I have not unloaded yet licking my wounds Anyway I usually use this but it is on a job I have to finish early next week!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 21, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> The only one I know capable of doing it that fast has to be trucked in on a lowboy. It is essentially a skidder, with a huge stumper attachment but I am certain it would be more than the ho could afford.



Are you thinking of a Hydra Axe 721? The tree clearing outfits around here (and there is a good size handful of them) use those beasts. In Stillwater, MN a few years ago one outfit cleared a swath of land with 4-6' diameter oaks, old growth monsters. I watched a Hydra Axe eat a ~5' stump in about 10-15 minutes. Garbage flying in every direction when that thing started eating that stump. They left many of the stumps 2-3' above the ground but it did not matter to that thing. Hydra Axes are really popular around here and due to the economy there are a lot of used ones available now.

Here is what they look like with the brush attachment. If it can push the tree over the brush grinder can eat it. I have watched them walk through 4-6" trees like they were mowing a lawn.








Here is the 34" stump grinder for that beast. Now that is a machine <insert Tim Allen grunts here>


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Are you thinking of a Hydra Axe 721? The tree clearing outfits around here (and there is a good size handful of them) use those beasts. In Stillwater, MN a few years ago one outfit cleared a swath of land with 4-6' diameter oaks, old growth monsters. I watched a Hydra Axe eat a ~5' stump in about 10-15 minutes. Garbage flying in every direction when that thing started eating that stump. They left many of the stumps 2-3' above the ground but it did not matter to that thing. Hydra Axes are really popular around here and due to the economy there are a lot of used ones available now.
> 
> Here is what they look like with the brush attachment. If it can push the tree over the brush grinder can eat it. I have watched them walk through 4-6" trees like they were mowing a lawn.
> 
> ...



Well sorta we used those at asplundh but the one I was speaking of actually has a stump blade just a big one.


----------



## teamtree (Aug 21, 2009)

Not the biggest I have done but pretty big....

The tree was 85tons.

The stump was 12' across from flare to flare....the grinder is just under 12'.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

teamtree said:


> Not the biggest I have done but pretty big....
> 
> The tree was 85tons.
> 
> The stump was 12' across from flare to flare....the grinder is just under 12'.



Thats a good size stump there, nice grinder too


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 23, 2009)

teamtree said:


> Not the biggest I have done but pretty big....
> 
> The tree was 85tons.
> 
> The stump was 12' across from flare to flare....the grinder is just under 12'.



:jawdrop: Wow.


----------



## Abbershay (Aug 24, 2009)

i could do that stump for about 350.00 But i would only do it for that if i didnt have other work. When you do the stump just cut the fence away from the stump pull it clear . then grind dont worry about cutting it down as soon as you grind it on a couple of sides the cut it with the saw if you need to.

Manytimes these old stumps look alot harder than they really are. I have found myself dreding them and then once i get into them they cut like cake.

That is pretty cheap though. i think 475.00 is probably a good price for it. Its not that big and its really not hard at all.


----------



## timberwolf tree (Sep 22, 2009)

drill a hole down the middle with an extension bit get some dynamite and blow that f en thing to pieces ahaha


----------



## Torquin (Sep 22, 2009)

I rode by there the other day, on the way to another job. The lady found somebody to do it. I did not see who though. There was a massive pile of chips and the first time I rode by I saw many blocks of wood laying around in the chips. They were gone when I went back through later in the day.

Chris


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 24, 2009)

Figure in a few new teeth for the cutter and maybe a chain for the 88 and about two hrs. for removal and installation of soil seed and fert . So with that being said I wouldn't flinch at 1200 for that stump , you'll earn your money..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 24, 2009)

timberwolf tree said:


> drill a hole down the middle with an extension bit get some dynamite and blow that f en thing to pieces ahaha


Hola ......


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 27, 2009)

I removed and ground a silver maple with a stump that was 9 feet long and 5 feet wide at its widest point.

Ground out a pecan that was just over 6 ft across.

Both were big boys!!!


----------



## treevet (Sep 27, 2009)

timberwolf tree said:


> drill a hole down the middle with an extension bit get some dynamite and blow that f en thing to pieces ahaha



Yeah, but what if the stump just stayed there and the whole earth shot off into space?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 11, 2011)

gr8scott72 said:


> BS
> 
> There is no way you are grinding a 7' stump that is 7' tall in 1 hour.



That stump isn't that bad, just bad for the homeowners pocket book!!! First cut it as low to the ground as possible, then push or roll the block out of the way, then it can be ground. After its cut off, it should only take about an hour, and about $800.00 to $1,000.00 is what I'd charge.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> That stump isn't that bad, just bad for the homeowners pocket book!!! First cut it as low to the ground as possible, then push or roll the block out of the way, then it can be ground. After its cut off, it should only take about an hour, and about $800.00 to $1,000.00 is what I'd charge.



you know this thread is about 3 yrs old right? and you'd never get the work at that price around here. 3 hrs of work tops - maybe 6hundy and that's pushing it judging by the look of the house..


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 11, 2011)

superjunior said:


> you know this thread is about 3 yrs old right? and you'd never get the work at that price around here. 3 hrs of work tops - maybe 6hundy and that's pushing it judging by the look of the house..



Yeah, I know its old, but I'd get around a grand to do one that size, and it would take about 20-30 minutes to cut down stump, and then take my grinder and push and roll it out of the way, then a hour for the stump!!! Here are a few stumps that I made over a $1,000 on each!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 11, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> Yeah, I know its old, but I'd get around a grand to do one that size, and it would take about 20-30 minutes to cut down stump, and then take my grinder and push and roll it out of the way, then a hour for the stump!!! Here are a few stumps that I made over a $1,000 on each!!!



Not sure why you are bragging. Those are little stumps and that is a little grinder.
Jeff


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> Yeah, I know its old, but I'd get around a grand to do one that size, and it would take about 20-30 minutes to cut down stump, and then take my grinder and push and roll it out of the way, then a hour for the stump!!! Here are a few stumps that I made over a $1,000 on each!!!



Thats good coin for stumps bro. That would never fly around here tho. Did a red oak stump a couple weeks back that was 8 ft - no s##t. only got 4bills on that but it only took an hour and a half. A lot of guys low ball stumps and it's hard to compete, especially if your grinder cost more then all their equipment combined. 

Like that TX, we rent one now and then if I can't get the tow behind on it or its too much for the little 25 horse.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 11, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Thats good coin for stumps bro. That would never fly around here tho. Did a red oak stump a couple weeks back that was 8 ft - no s##t. only got 4bills on that but it only took an hour and a half. A lot of guys low ball stumps and it's hard to compete, especially if your grinder cost more then all their equipment combined.
> 
> Like that TX, we rent one now and then if I can't get the tow behind on it or its too much for the little 25 horse.



I know what you mean, I got to deal with the cheap-po's here too, most of the guys around here have tow-behinds, I grind for just about everybody with or with out a grinder here. But my biggest deal is the folks that'll run their grinder for almost nothing! I'll drive off in a heart-beat if i don't get what I want! I'm not in business to go out of business!!!


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 11, 2011)

Curbside said:


> I was using a Vermeer SC60TX with a Sandvic Disk. The stump was a large willow stump that had 3 large main trunks evolving into 1 large stump. The stump was approx 10-12 inches above grade including the upswell of the ground around the stump. It was ground approx 6-8 inches below grade. The machine that did the clean up was a Bobcat T320 or T300 (I can't remember which one I brought). The dump truck was a Ford F800 single axle with a 16 foot box. Their was approx 5-6 yards of chip debris removed with hole backfilled and packed with the dirtiest of the grindings. Customer was responisible for soil and sodding. The grinder was brought to the job with a 3/4 ton Dodge Diesel on trailer.



I just took delivery of this sc505tx with yellowjacket teeth today. 1200 hours. 50hp perkins. Just going to sit until spring but I'm anxious to see what it will do.  Hopefully, it won't be a maintenance nightmare and will make some coin on big stumps. I sold my towable 65hp diesel grinder this spring because it sat around too much due to access issues. Hope the tracked grinder gets more use...

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 12, 2011)

forgot attachment...


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> I know what you mean, I got to deal with the cheap-po's here too, most of the guys around here have tow-behinds, I grind for just about everybody with or with out a grinder here. But my biggest deal is the folks that'll run their grinder for almost nothing! I'll drive off in a heart-beat if i don't get what I want! I'm not in business to go out of business!!!



yeah, some of my competition will throw in the stump for like 50$ - hard to compete with that 



asholes


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 12, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> forgot attachment...



At least its on tracks and can go through a small gate, do you have a remote for it? I wouldn't have one without the remote!!! I grind everday, as long as its not pouring down, the tow behinds have too many restrictions, and seem to be a waste of money. And now a days you can get big hp grinders that are portable, like the Vermeer SC1152 110HP!!! and the Bandit 2900HD 114HP!!! and still yard friendly and gate accessible. I also prefer tracks over wheels too!!!


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> forgot attachment...



that's a sweet grinder ya got there.. I rent that unit when I can't get my tow behind on the stump or it's too much for the little guy. A bit under powered IMO but it does a good job and will go anywhere


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> At least its on tracks and can go through a small gate, do you have a remote for it? I wouldn't have one without the remote!!! I grind everday, as long as its not pouring down, the tow behinds have too many restrictions, and seem to be a waste of money. And now a days you can get big hp grinders that are portable, like the Vermeer SC1152 110HP!!! and the Bandit 2900HD 114HP!!! and still yard friendly and gate accessible. I also prefer tracks over wheels too!!!



I'm looking into an rg 50 super or an rg 90, but make no mistake, although those grinders will fit through a gate they will still break sandstone and are heavy as hell. always nice to have a 25 horse for those tight situations..


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 12, 2011)

superjunior said:


> I'm looking into an rg 50 super or an rg 90, but make no mistake, although those grinders will fit through a gate they will still break sandstone and are heavy as hell. always nice to have a 25 horse for those tight situations..



My next grinders will probaly be a Carlton SP7015TRX with the new 66hp Kubota and SP2000 27hp, to replace my Vermeer SC60TX 60hp and SC130 13hp


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 12, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> My next grinders will probaly be a Carlton SP7015TRX with the new 66hp Kubota and SP2000 27hp, to replace my Vermeer SC60TX 60hp and SC130 13hp



Or the Vermeer SC1152 110HP!!!


----------



## Tdaz250 (Dec 12, 2011)

Cut all the wood down to where the roots are...2 feet? then grind it down to 6 inches below....push all the grindings back. If i did that with no clean up i would say 1000 bucks sounds about right. 1300-1400ish with cleanup. 

Would probably take a good 1/2 - 3/4 the day with a vermeer 372. Including sawing...no cleanup


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 12, 2011)

superjunior said:


> I'm looking into an rg 50 super or an rg 90, but make no mistake, although those grinders will fit through a gate they will still break sandstone and are heavy as hell. always nice to have a 25 horse for those tight situations..



My sc505 didn't come with a remote. Will have to check to see if one can be added but i don't plan to use this machine day in and day out. Maybe 50 hours/year if I'm lucky. Price was right so I couldn't resist giving it a try. I plan to keep either my 25hp vermeer sc252 or my 30hp stump slayer skid steer grinder. Got both for sale but figure I'll keep whichever doesn't sell first to use on the nice lawns and small stumps.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 14, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> My sc505 didn't come with a remote. Will have to check to see if one can be added but i don't plan to use this machine day in and day out. Maybe 50 hours/year if I'm lucky. Price was right so I couldn't resist giving it a try. I plan to keep either my 25hp vermeer sc252 or my 30hp stump slayer skid steer grinder. Got both for sale but figure I'll keep whichever doesn't sell first to use on the nice lawns and small stumps.



man, it sounds like your set up pretty darn good!, how big of outfit do you have? I have a bunch of stuff, but its all old, beat up farm junk!


----------



## greendohn (Dec 14, 2011)

Guy ground my stump for $120.00. He had a self propelled unit, claimed 90 hp. looked new. I had cut the beast down to near ground level, burned on it some,,it was too wet to burn, and I was very pleased with his work. The trunk measured about 48" across but man those roots running just under the grass/ yard went every where !! He knocked the hell out of them also, I did the clean up. He was in and out, job done in maybe 40 min, and was on site the 2nd day after I called him. I had been waiting for weeks for some crack head advertising $12.00 a stump,,minimum $120.00. I had called him 10 days after contacting him, as he had said he'd call me "next week"..claimed he was really backed up, I mentioned he was only about 12 miles down the road and I'll pay $250.00, or anything reasonable, I want this thing GONE. That was 1st of May..The clown called me in August wanting the job...wonder how long he'll be in buisness..


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 14, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> man, it sounds like your set up pretty darn good!, how big of outfit do you have? I have a bunch of stuff, but its all old, beat up farm junk!



just 3 of us at present time. been in business for 27 years though so been slowly upgrading my stuff year after year. Eventually, if you keep working at it, you get your old junk upgraded to new stuff. Keep at it...

AP


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 14, 2011)

I never tried burning a stump before, how do ya go about doing that


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 14, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> I never tried burning a stump before, how do ya go about doing that



This is usually how the 5-10 year plan works:

Homeowner starts by dulling several chainsaw chains gouging away at stump to try to cut below level. Then HO proceeds to drill a couple hundred holes in the stump thinkin this will allow air and moisture in thus, speed up decay. Then HO pours a few gallons of diesel on it and lights it up. Then HO repeats this step until his 12-pack is gone and all the hot dogs are roasted with that 'special' flavor diesel fuel fumes provide. Then HO tries to dig out stump figuring it should pop right out being cut, drilled and burned a few times. After spending all weekend chopping at roots with a hatchet and dulling a few more chainsaw blades, the guy's wife calls the stump guy to come grind it out already. To the dismay of Homeowners, the stump is neither rotted nor burnt up and actually pretty darn solid an inch or so under the surface thus, bringing to their realization that they have wasted all that time fooling around with something that they should have just had ground out in the first place and not been mowing around for the last 5 years. 

I have had one stump, however, that was an exception. After all the aforementioned steps had been completed by the HO and the stump still remained, he called me in to grind it. I barely even touched it with the grinder wheel and the whole 30" stump ripped right out of the ground. He had chopped every root around the stump except one small one that was still hanging on by a thread. The stump took literally 30 seconds to remove and he got a bill for my minimum of $40 just to show up. He was a good sport and just shrugged his shoulders replying, "well, the cleanup will be easy..." :smile2:


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeahthats what I figured I never figuered that would work, dynamite does! My dad had some, not sure what it was for, but I used it all blowing the hell out of stumps, trees whatever needed to be moved, I moved it. But I guess you couldnt get that done in the towns


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 14, 2011)

the co I work for would bid that thing at like 2500 hoping they did't get it but we would because everybody else would bid it at 5K

the biggest stump my crew left behind on a non municipal gig this year, not sure if we had to grind it or not, was close to 8 feet. but log just barely fit in the semi. one of the muni trees we did left close to a 13' stump the co that grinds those things has to do it dirt cheap on there contract... both were bad ass american elms that had dutch elm


----------



## Currently (Dec 14, 2011)

I got rid of a 20+ inch stump using charcoal. Put three bags on it the first time and it burned for two and a half days. It rained and killed the coals. Waited a week and lit another bag on it and it burned itself out in two days. Now have a nice 16 inch hole in the ground to fill up.

What was remarkable was how little smoke it made after it caught. The stump was two years old. That is how I will get rid of the last three stumps in my yard. The biggest one is about 34 inches in diameter, waiting for cold weather to set in.

Reckon you can't do this in city limits unless one "makes" a "fireplace" with cinderblocks around the stump. Charcoal rocks!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 14, 2011)

I got a stump to do that is a bastid. I'll get pic's tomorrow. Coral tree behind a retaining wall. The wall is about 3' high and the ground about 2' higher. The wall has to come down to do it as it has pushed the wall out some. Gonna start with a Vermeer 672. At the start, the stump grinder will be below the stump.
Jeff


----------



## brookpederson (Dec 14, 2011)

Arbor pros post:
That's what I call hitting the nail on the head. 

Well said 

If you don't have one or two stories like that one, then you have not been in the stump biz for very long.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 14, 2011)

greendohn said:


> Guy ground my stump for $120.00. He had a self propelled unit, claimed 90 hp. looked new. I had cut the beast down to near ground level, burned on it some,,it was too wet to burn, and I was very pleased with his work. The trunk measured about 48" across but man those roots running just under the grass/ yard went every where !! He knocked the hell out of them also, I did the clean up. He was in and out, job done in maybe 40 min, and was on site the 2nd day after I called him. I had been waiting for weeks for some crack head advertising $12.00 a stump,,minimum $120.00. I had called him 10 days after contacting him, as he had said he'd call me "next week"..claimed he was really backed up, I mentioned he was only about 12 miles down the road and I'll pay $250.00, or anything reasonable, I want this thing GONE. That was 1st of May..The clown called me in August wanting the job...wonder how long he'll be in buisness..



Cheap crack heads don't last long, I've seen several that have gotten into this business thinking that their going to run the show by being cheap as hell, well all it got them, was a broke down grinder with no money to fix it and out of business!!! Rule of thumb, It takes money to make money!!!


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 14, 2011)

*an old farmers trick*

several of the good ole country boys I know say: make a "hat" or "cap" out of aluminum foil that will fit over the stump, pile briquettes over the stop, get them lit, and cover it with the aluminum and "she'll burn out like my cousin Fred when the keg runs out" lmao (dueling banjo's in the background)


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a stump to do that is a bastid. I'll get pic's tomorrow. Coral tree behind a retaining wall. The wall is about 3' high and the ground about 2' higher. The wall has to come down to do it as it has pushed the wall out some. Gonna start with a Vermeer 672. At the start, the stump grinder will be below the stump.
> Jeff



Dang, I think I got it now. stupid computer's!.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 211689
View attachment 211689
View attachment 211689
View attachment 211688


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Coral trees are a pain, nothen but problems. Never seen one with a stump that big. Was the tree massive too?


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 15, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 211689
> View attachment 211689
> View attachment 211689
> View attachment 211688



Looks like fun!


----------



## tree md (Dec 15, 2011)

This one measured over 84" If I remember correctly:












Looking for a pic I have of me standing in front of regrowth from a huge Redwood stump takin in Sonoma County in Cali. There are like 6 or 8 huge Redwoods growing from an old growth Redwood stump that was cut many years back. It was like 50" or something crazy like that. I'll see if I can find the pic.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 15, 2011)

It's probably full of wire. Leave the stump where it is? :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> Looks like fun!



I ain't done. 
Trying to post pic's ,


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> It's probably full of wire. Leave the stump where it is? :msp_tongue:



You are stupid.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 15, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You are stupid.
> Jeff



jeff i think i saw that you guys had a morbark stumper in one of your pics i was curious to know how happy you guys are with it and does it pretty much just blows through stumps?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Coral trees are a pain, nothen but problems. Never seen one with a stump that big. Was the tree massive too?



LOL, you know it!!
Jeff


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 211744


This was a "grind every last piece of stump and root" sort of job... would have been impossible without the excavator


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 16, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> i ain't done.
> Trying to post pic's ,



WOW!, that looks like a huge pain! How long did that take, you guys have to take down the brick wall too?


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 16, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I ain't done.
> Trying to post pic's ,



Dam, what a mess.
How'd it turn out?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 16, 2011)

Construction guys took the wall out for us. Stump took about 2 hours. A lot of mulch to pick up.
Jeff


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2011)

Biggest stump seen 25' dia, 16 feet high or biggest stump made, 11'9", maybe 20' on the downhill side.
The largest stump I saw removed was close to 15 feet in diameter, it took a D8K 3 hours.


----------



## lostcoastland (Dec 20, 2011)

I worked for a guy who built his forge inside a redwood stump. you entered the front through a door he cut with a chainsaw and it was big enough to really get stuff done it was about 10 X 10 inside burned out from fire with a tin roof. I did a stump cleaning job that consisted of climbing up the sides of old growth stumps the were at least 10 ft across. its like a volcano coming out of the ground with boggy moss and duff, huckleberrys growing off it. when you clear it out its quite a relic from the day with the curly grain and springboard pegs moss ect. Alot of properties and farms have them. you need a 090 to even consider removing one all day quarting it up and the peices are so big you need a forklift..idf you resaw the quarters its absolute freaking amazing grain sometimes 1000yrs old..i slabbed a peice one day and the grain was bubbles like underwater..perhaps called dragonsbreath? theres alot of charecteristics of stumps that make them more special than the tree..i have pics but i have to shuffle..there wild looking


----------



## lostcoastland (Dec 20, 2011)

*Stupendous Stumps*

hers pics of a standing tree alive and healthy with a hollow base, and the slabbing action! theres a Echo( never buy one) in front for scale.


----------



## lostcoastland (Dec 20, 2011)

Making more stumps..:msp_razz: This is low budget..lol the logs stayed that way and the guy chainsaw milled all of it..no brains no problem


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 21, 2011)

lostcoastland said:


> Making more stumps..:msp_razz: This is low budget..lol the logs stayed that way and the guy chainsaw milled all of it..no brains no problem



Is that the HO with no shirt on? 
Mess with those ornamental's much :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rymancm (Dec 21, 2011)

OK, question: Many of you think that stump's worth around $1,000, give or take, to grind. Maybe more for cleanup. Just out of curiosity, what do you think the tree removal was worth? I know, the tree's gone in the photo so it's hard to say, but obviously it was big and had to come down in pieces. Around here, stump grinding typically amounts to a small fraction of the tree removal cost.....$1,000 stump grinding would make that one very expensive tree. I don't consider myself to live in a poor area, but $1,000 is pushing what most people want to spend on tree removal (yes, of course, some trees cost more). Just curious what you guys think. I'm not doubting that stump is worth a lot to remove, but you can only get what the market will bear no matter what you "think" it's worth, and around here I don't think you could walk away with a grand.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 21, 2011)

rymancm said:


> OK, question: Many of you think that stump's worth around $1,000, give or take, to grind. Maybe more for cleanup. Just out of curiosity, what do you think the tree removal was worth? I know, the tree's gone in the photo so it's hard to say, but obviously it was big and had to come down in pieces. Around here, stump grinding typically amounts to a small fraction of the tree removal cost.....$1,000 stump grinding would make that one very expensive tree. I don't consider myself to live in a poor area, but $1,000 is pushing what most people want to spend on tree removal (yes, of course, some trees cost more). Just curious what you guys think. I'm not doubting that stump is worth a lot to remove, but you can only get what the market will bear no matter what you "think" it's worth, and around here I don't think you could walk away with a grand.



since that thing is right off the road we would roll up with the company crane in and out by lunch time with 3 guys plus the crane op. this is just a guess for price but here it would be 3500 min up to 5K. we do municipal trees like that all the time I dont think one tree we did was over 2k bucks and we still made big money do to high production so yea some guy could do it for 1500-2000 and still make money. out of just our one muni account we did 250 removals from may to oct and just got another list the other day


----------

